

Why is the letter Z associated with sleep? - friggeri
http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/3063/why-is-the-letter-z-associated-with-sleep

======
corin_
_"you know what they call sleeping in the UK? Catching some zeds."_

We do? Literally never heard that, not a single time.

As to the fact that it comes from snoring... am I the only one who thought it
was obvious as soon as I read the title?

~~~
bitdiffusion
Not a word, exactly, but certainly a variation of
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Onomatopoeia>

~~~
hnriot
z in the US is pronounced zee, in the UK zed, so certainly not an example of
onomatopoeia for Brits, or a particularly good example for Americans. It's
certainly a stretch to attribute it this way.

~~~
corin_
I don't know about in American, but in the UK it's not that "zed" is
onomatopoeic, it's "zzz" which is just the sound a z makes in a word, not
"zedzedzed" or "zeezeezee". And that's why it comes from snoring.

------
Peroni
Here's a more pertinent question:

 _Why is this on the front page?_

